# How to make a 60watt bulb flicker?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

There is this, but it's not cheap or easy to find:
http://www.yardhaunter.com/halloween_lighting_flicker.html

If you search online you can find a few tutorials on making lights flicker but I can't say how safe or how well they work.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Do a search in the "Prop" thread or Google "flicker circuits" and ye shall find an answer. You can build a cheap one out of fluorescent bulb starter I think its a F3 starter but don't quote my worm eaten brain on it since it's been awhile since I last built one. If you give me a scream I should be able to tell in a few days as I'm digging up the graves to put out this year haunt now.


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup. Search the Prop thread. I made mine from F3 starters and a in-line fuse holder from Radio Shack. Works great.


----------



## Home Haunter (Jul 19, 2005)

I made this a few years ago and, though it initially takes a bit of aligning and fiddling, the circuit works well and you can plug in more than one light.

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/lightflicker.php


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Would 5 dollars and no skill work for you? if so I have your answer, that is if you can answer this question.

How many haunters does it take to screw in a 60 watt light bulb and make it flicker?

Seriously it's as simple as dropping this little button into your light socket and screwing in your bulb










I believe I still have one left and if I do I will mail it to you (FREE OF CHARGE)...pm me your mailing address and I will get it in the mail on Monday, nope Tuesday, since Monday is a day off for the post office.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Other than that and if anybody wants to make one this is the easiest way I found..

skill level maybe a 3-4 out of 10 and maybe 10 (for me) to 30 (newbie)minutes work time 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...r-light-controller-made-christmas-lights.html


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

What is it? What is written on it?


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

madmax said:


> Other than that and if anybody wants to make one this is the easiest way I found..
> 
> skill level maybe a 3-4 out of 10 and maybe 10 (for me) to 30 (newbie)minutes work time
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...r-light-controller-made-christmas-lights.html


cant believe i never saw this before,,, great idea


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Madmax, what is that little button? Can they be found locally or ordered?


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I found a thread on here a while ago on how to do this, but I don't remember by who. I replicated it though and it was fairly easy to do. You need a night light. flicker bulbs that fit into the night light, a light sensor (ACE Light control dusk to dawn), and an extension cord. 
1. You plug the light sensor into what you want to flicker, and into an extension cord
2. in the other outlet put your night light with the flicker bulb
3. Move the light sensor near the flicker bulb until you get the desired effect. I taped it to the wall in this position. You could also use two extension cords and place both the bulb and the light sensor in a shoe box.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

RunawayOctober said:


> Madmax, what is that little button? Can they be found locally or ordered?


Ace Hardware carries the flicker button


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Type in "button flasher" in your search engine. You'll find a bunch. Sears has them for $2.11 online, might have some in stores. Other places want $10, be careful. They all look like they're made by the same manufacturer. Good Luck.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.google.com/search?q=butt...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Also pay attention to flash rate some will have a flash rate of 4 times a minute and other 65 to 85 a minute


----------



## domoMKIV (Nov 2, 2009)

Haunt Brewing said:


> I found a thread on here a while ago on how to do this, but I don't remember by who. I replicated it though and it was fairly easy to do. You need a night light. flicker bulbs that fit into the night light, a light sensor (ACE Light control dusk to dawn), and an extension cord.
> 1. You plug the light sensor into what you want to flicker, and into an extension cord
> 2. in the other outlet put your night light with the flicker bulb
> 3. Move the light sensor near the flicker bulb until you get the desired effect. I taped it to the wall in this position. You could also use two extension cords and place both the bulb and the light sensor in a shoe box.


This works beautifully, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Those button flashers suck hard.I purchased 10 cause somebody here told me they were an easy fix for flickering bulbs. Not so. They flash, but don't flicker. I found for the most part, you need a really deep socket (deeper than normal) or you need a bulb with a really short mogul. 8 out 10 bulbs won't fit in the socket with a flasher under it If they do you have one or 2 threads holding the bulb at most. They seem to burn out fast, and are just a pain in the butt. I have 10 here if you'd like to see for yourself. (you pay shipping)


----------

